# The 'or' Food Game



## Banana Brain (Jul 17, 2006)

Just post two food items (it might be nice if they fit into the same food category, but they don't have too) and post "do you prefer [food item 1], or [food item 2]?" Or maybe post "[food item 1] or [food item 2] or [food item 3]...?" There isn't really a limit to how many choices you can give. And of course, answer the post above yours first with your favorite of the choices listed. Repeats are fine because its not like you can read through every page before posting.

Here's the start. 
*JIF, Skippy, or Smuckers peanut butter?*


----------



## mudbug (Jul 17, 2006)

Skippy

cocktail weenies or ballpark weenies?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 17, 2006)

1: Prego
2: Ragu
3: 5 Brothers Pasta Sauce

I choose Prego as for me, it is a richer sauce, if I'm not going to make my own.  It is thicker and adheres to the pasta better and has a flavor that is more like what I make (not exactly, but not bad)  I also like the chunks of veggies and mushrooms in the sauce.

As for Banana Brain's entry, I choose Skippy Natural.  It has healthier fat content, without as much added sugar, tastes great, and doesn't seperate as do purely natural peanut butters (such as Smuker's Natural).  

Though I have to think that Smucker's entry in the natural market is a bit healthier.  I think the Skippy is a good ballance.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## mudbug (Jul 17, 2006)

but what about the weenies, Weed?


----------



## middie (Jul 17, 2006)

Ballpark please.

Chocolate or Vanilla pudding ?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 17, 2006)

Woah. Godweed of the North and Mudbug both answered at exactly 2:21 Pm. From the looks of it Weed must have started posting first, but Mudbug pressed the button faster. For the record Godweed, I would've picked the Prego too because they have that kind with the sausage in it. Just so yours doesn't go unanswered.

Moving on...
Definatly vanilla pudding. Its one of the only things I prefer in vanilla.

Haagen-Dasz or Ben and Jerry's?


----------



## middie (Jul 18, 2006)

Ben and Jerry's

Chicken wings or chicken legs ?


----------



## SharonT (Jul 18, 2006)

_chicken legs_

fettuccine - or - angel hair?


----------



## Arcana (Jul 18, 2006)

Angel hair is my favorite spaghetti although I much prefer shells


----------



## thumpershere2 (Jul 18, 2006)

angel hair

Potatos or rice


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2006)

Rice

Raw fish or cooked fish


----------



## cara (Jul 18, 2006)

cooked fish

pasta with peanut sauce or with pesto?


----------



## erinmself (Jul 18, 2006)

1: I don't really care for peanut butter
2:Coctail Weenies when I ate meat
3:I prefer sauce from scratch
4:Chocolate pudding
5:Ben and Jerry's
6:Chicken wings
7:Fettuccine is more fun to spell :P
8:Can I have potatoes AND rice?

Mine is Cheese Enchilladas or a Smothered Burrito


----------



## erinmself (Jul 18, 2006)

sorry raw if I ate fish and pesto


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2006)

Smothered Burrito

Bananas Foster or Baked Alaska?


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2006)

Bananas Foster

Spicy or mild


----------



## Andy M. (Jul 18, 2006)

Spicy

Ice cream or sorbet?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

sorbet

mexican or italian


----------



## amber (Jul 18, 2006)

Hard one vagriller, I love both. 

Italian

Rain or Snow?

woops, we're having a thunderstorm right now so my mind was on that lol.....

French fries or baked potatoe


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

baked potato

chicken or turkey


----------



## AriesGirl71 (Jul 18, 2006)

I love both but if i had to choose.. i would choose turkey


raw or cooked veggies???


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

raw

onions or garlic?


----------



## middie (Jul 18, 2006)

ummmmmmm... that's a toughie !!!

Garlic

Red peppers or green ?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

green

chili or soup?


----------



## Trip (Jul 18, 2006)

chili
white chocolate, dark chocolate, or milk chocolate?


----------



## middie (Jul 18, 2006)

All of the above.

Apples or oranges ?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

:milk choc btw:

apples

soy milk or cows milk?


----------



## Trip (Jul 18, 2006)

cows milk

Chicken parm, or lasagna


----------



## GB (Jul 18, 2006)

Chicken parm

Main course or apps


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

main

spinach or chard?


----------



## Trip (Jul 18, 2006)

spinach

basil or cilantro


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

cilantro FTW

olive oil or sesame oil?


----------



## pdswife (Jul 18, 2006)

Olive oil


Dark chocolate or Milk chocolate?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

milk chocolate

beer or wine?


----------



## mudbug (Jul 18, 2006)

_always_ dark choc.  I hafta believe those claims that it's good for you too.

ketchup or salsa?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

salsa FTW

rum or vodka?


----------



## ironchef (Jul 18, 2006)

vodka.

Foie Gras or Duck Breast?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

duck breast

cast iron pan or non stick pan?


----------



## Trip (Jul 18, 2006)

cast iron

coke or pepsi


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 18, 2006)

Trip said:
			
		

> cast iron
> 
> coke or pepsi


Coca-Cola classic.

Nutella or peanut-butter?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 18, 2006)

pb

white or wheat


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 18, 2006)

Wheat

Coffee or tea?


----------



## pdswife (Jul 18, 2006)

coffee

coffee black or with cream?


----------



## skilletlicker (Jul 18, 2006)

Black


Coffee

Home brewed
Store bought


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 18, 2006)

Store bought (home-brewed is never as good unless you lay down $700 for a good machine)  Jelly-fileld doughnuts or custard-filled doughnuts?


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 19, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> but what about the weenies, Weed?


 
Sorry 'bout that.  We must have posted at the same time and yours popped in first, but after I had the chance to the original post.  In answer, Ball Park all the way.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

custard

grill or bake?


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

grill

Sweet or savory


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

Savory

corn or potatos?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 19, 2006)

potatos

cake or pie?


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

pie

New England Clam Chowder or Manhattan Clam Chowder


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

new england

jalapeno or habanero?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 19, 2006)

jalapeno

cherries or blueberries?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

cherries

butter or margarine?


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

butter

hotdog with mustard or ketchup


----------



## BakersDozen (Jul 19, 2006)

hotdog with ketchup

blueberries or blackberries?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

blackberries

santoku knife or chef's knife?


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

chef's knife

whole spices or ground


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

whole

Starbucks or brew at home?


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

brew at home

iced tea or hot tea


----------



## crewsk (Jul 19, 2006)

iced tea, sweetened please


hot chocolate or chocolate milk


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 19, 2006)

iced tea

sweet or sour pickles?


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

chocolate milk and sour pickles (not together of course )

meat pizza or veggie pizza


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 19, 2006)

veggie pizza

saltines or ritz crackers


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 19, 2006)

Ritz Crackers

Sticky rice or long-grain rice?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 19, 2006)

sticky

hummus or Baba Ghanoush?


----------



## GB (Jul 19, 2006)

hummus 

hard cheese or soft cheese


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

soft

cheddar or swiss?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 19, 2006)

cheddar

dijon mustard or prepared mustard


----------



## vagriller (Jul 19, 2006)

dijon

blender or food processor?


----------



## BakersDozen (Jul 19, 2006)

*The Or Food Game*

food processor

"from scratch" or box, frozen or canned cooking?


----------



## mudbug (Jul 19, 2006)

all of the above - too many variables in my life

croissants or bagels?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 19, 2006)

croissants


Swedish or Italian meatballs?


----------



## middie (Jul 20, 2006)

italian.

eggs, scrambled or poached ?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 20, 2006)

poached

brown eggs or white?


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 20, 2006)

They're both the same... How about Speckled? 

Hamburgers or Cheeseburgers?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 20, 2006)

CB

skim or whole milk?


----------



## crewsk (Jul 20, 2006)

I don't like milk but if I have to drink it I want extremly cold whole milk


ice cream, mint chocolate chip or chocolate chip


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 20, 2006)

Chocolate Chip

Fish or Chips (fries)


----------



## vagriller (Jul 20, 2006)

fish

salmon or trout?


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 20, 2006)

salmon.

or trout...  love them both, maybe salmon a tiny bit more.

Devils Food Cake or German Chocolate?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 20, 2006)

DF cake

hotdogs or brauts?


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 20, 2006)

Brats! 

Chorizo or Linguica


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2006)

Chorizo 

chocolate or vanilla


----------



## vagriller (Jul 20, 2006)

chocolate

cinnamon or sugar?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

I'd definatly prefer mixed cinnamon and sugar, but if I had to have just one alone sugar, because cinnamon would be pretty bitter unsweetened. Well I guess I could sweeten in with honey or something else... so cinnamon.

Cold cheese sanwiches or grilled cheese sandwiches?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 20, 2006)

grilled cheese

orange or tangerine


----------



## vagriller (Jul 20, 2006)

tangerine

bbq or smoked?


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 20, 2006)

I thought bbq WAS smoked!  

either way, bbq.

now, as to pizza?  meat or veggies?


----------



## mudbug (Jul 20, 2006)

all meat, all the time.  (OK, lotsa cheese and sauce too).

deep dish or thin crust?


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2006)

thin crust

fancy 5 star restaurant or hole in the wall family place


----------



## mudbug (Jul 20, 2006)

oh, geez--pantyhose?  I'll take the hole in the wall most days.............

(at home) paper or cloth napkins?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

Cloth napkins. 

Ice cream or gelato?


----------



## GB (Jul 20, 2006)

gelato

Chinese or Thai


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 20, 2006)

Thai.
*
Mayonnaise (creamy) dressing, olive oil dressing, or vinaigrette dressing?*


----------



## middie (Jul 20, 2006)

Creamy dressings

Mozerella or Provolone ?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 21, 2006)

Mozerella hot, provolone cold. 

Frozon yogurt or regular (unfrozen) yogurt?


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2006)

regular for the most part.

Cold or hot cereal ?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 21, 2006)

cold

pasta or rice?


----------



## cara (Jul 21, 2006)

pasta


lemon- or applejuice?


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2006)

Pasta

Toast or bagels ?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 21, 2006)

toast

soft boiled egg or hard boiled egg


----------



## middie (Jul 21, 2006)

Whoops sorry Cara

Applejuice please


----------



## vagriller (Jul 21, 2006)

soft boiled

strawberry or banana?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 21, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Whoops sorry Cara
> 
> Applejuice please


 
well your just making my fingers work even harder......just edited mine again...........ahhhhhhhhhhh


strawberry


soft boiled egg or hard boiled egg


----------



## vagriller (Jul 21, 2006)

soft-boiled

cream and sugar or black?


----------



## GB (Jul 21, 2006)

Black

Pizza for breakfast, yes or no?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Jul 21, 2006)

no

glazed or powdered donuts


----------



## vagriller (Jul 21, 2006)

glazed

cashew or peanut?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 21, 2006)

peanut

Grilled or fried?


----------



## abjcooking (Jul 22, 2006)

fried

7-up or sprite


----------



## middie (Jul 22, 2006)

7-Up

Veal or Chicken ?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 23, 2006)

Veal.

Burrito or taco?


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 23, 2006)

Burrito

Raspberry or blackberry?


----------



## ChefJune (Jul 23, 2006)

raspberry

cole slaw or sauerkraut?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 23, 2006)

cole slaw

Cool whip or whipped cream?


----------



## kats (Jul 23, 2006)

Whipped cream

French fries or baked potato?


----------



## FryBoy (Jul 23, 2006)

Baked potato. Except when I want fries, of course.

Pinot Noir or Cabernet Sauvignon?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 25, 2006)

Cabernet Sauvignon

homemade bread or homemade rolls?


----------



## Jikoni (Jul 25, 2006)

Homemade bread rolls.

Ice-cream. Vanilla or chocolate?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jul 25, 2006)

VanillaVanillaVanillavanilla.... (agh, don't anyone start singing Ice Ice baby please though!! )

Lager or Stout?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 25, 2006)

I'll say Lager, but I don't like beer much at all. 

Myan Chocolate ice cream or Sticky Toffee Pudding ice cream?


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 25, 2006)

I've never had either but love chocolate so it has to be
Myan Chocolate Ice cream

Food
Asian or Italian


----------



## middie (Jul 25, 2006)

Italian

Butter or Margarine ?


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 27, 2006)

Butter


Brown sugar or white sugar?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

white sugar

white sangria or red sangria?


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 27, 2006)

White sangria

Cream of mushroom soup or cream of tomato soup?


----------



## marmar (Jul 27, 2006)

cream of mushroom

pasta served hot or cold?


----------



## Piccolina (Jul 27, 2006)

Served hot


French toast or waffles?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

Waffles 

Lamb chops or leg of lamb?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 27, 2006)

chops

mojito or rum and coke?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

mojito

alligator tail or rattlesnake meat?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 27, 2006)

rattlesnake

Riesling or Chardonnay?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 27, 2006)

Chardonnay

Cabernet Sauvingon or Burgandy?

...or is it Burgundy?


----------



## southerncooker (Jul 27, 2006)

Cabernet Sauvingon

Watermelon or cantalope


----------



## VeraBlue (Jul 27, 2006)

watermelon.

key lime pie or lemon merinque pie


----------



## middie (Jul 28, 2006)

Both please !!

Cherries or Kiwi ?


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 28, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Both please !!
> 
> Cherries or Kiwi ?


 Kiwi. Unless served with ice cream.  A beautiful meal that tastes ok, or an ugly meal (like a pile o mush) that tastes great?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 28, 2006)

> an ugly meal (like a pile o mush) that tastes great


 
carrots or celery?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 28, 2006)

celery

cheesecake plain or w/ fruit topping?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 28, 2006)

cheesecake with homemade fruit topping

watermelon or cantaloupe?


----------



## vagriller (Jul 28, 2006)

watermelon

sirloin or t-bone?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 28, 2006)

t-bone

green beans or peas?


----------



## middie (Jul 29, 2006)

Beans

Corn or potatos ?


----------



## mudbug (Jul 29, 2006)

potatoes

corn or flour tortillas?


----------



## middie (Jul 29, 2006)

Corn

Tacos or Burritos ?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 29, 2006)

tacos

shoestring or steak *fries*


----------



## Banana Brain (Jul 29, 2006)

Steak fries. I like fries big and mushy.

Egg salad or chicken salad?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 29, 2006)

chicken salad

oranges or apples?


----------



## kimbaby (Jul 31, 2006)

apples
American cheese or cheddar cheese?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 31, 2006)

apples

brains or chitterlings?


----------



## middie (Jul 31, 2006)

American cheese or cheddar cheese?

American

brains or chitterlings?

NEITHER

Grape or gapefruit juice ?


----------



## Half Baked (Jul 31, 2006)

LOL grapefruit juice

hot dogs or hamburgers?


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Jul 31, 2006)

Hamburgers

Victoria sponge or cheesecake?


----------



## middie (Aug 1, 2006)

Cheesecake


Iced Tea or Lemonade ?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 1, 2006)

lemonade

mangos or papayas?


----------



## GB (Aug 1, 2006)

Mangos

oil based salad dressing or mayo based salad dressing


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 1, 2006)

Oil based

banana splits or hot fudge sundaes?


----------



## Trip (Aug 1, 2006)

hot fudge sundays...mmmmmm
lemonaid or iced tea


----------



## Trip (Aug 1, 2006)

oops sorry... nm try another one...

almonds or cashews


----------



## RMS (Aug 1, 2006)

cashews

Jelly or Preserves?


----------



## justright (Aug 1, 2006)

Preserves

Pork or chicken?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 1, 2006)

Pork

poataoes or rice?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 1, 2006)

potatos

whiskey or wine?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 1, 2006)

Potatoes

Shellfish or Fin fiish?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 1, 2006)

fin fish

shrimp or crab?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 1, 2006)

no contest!  CRAB!

watermelon or cantaloupe?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 1, 2006)

no contest! watermelon!

steak or ribs?


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 1, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> no contest! watermelon!
> 
> steak or ribs?


Steak, porterhouse please And vagriller, I noticed that your last one before this didn't get answered so between whiskey and wine I say wine.

Ice cream: soft serve or hard-packed?


----------



## RMS (Aug 1, 2006)

Soft serve please!
Soda: Coke or Pepsi?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 1, 2006)

Pepsi 

Water with lemon or with out?


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 2, 2006)

Water with lemon.

Yeast raised doughntus or cake doughnuts?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 2, 2006)

cake

bagel or english muffin?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 2, 2006)

the muffin, definitely.

honey and peanut butter on it, or something else (specify)?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 2, 2006)

something else, butter

eggplant or zuchini?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 2, 2006)

eggplant

fried or baked


----------



## mudbug (Aug 2, 2006)

fried - it's over sooner (*whining*boy am i sick of this heat)

but let's pretend it's not so flippin' hot.......

fried or baked potatoes?


----------



## JohnL (Aug 2, 2006)

Fried, (I love most things fried)
It's hot so, Sherbet or Ice Cream?


----------



## middie (Aug 2, 2006)

Ice Cream

Pool or A/C ?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 2, 2006)

pool (I am craving a big new hole in the back yard surrounded by Mexican tile and umbrellas..........)


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 3, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> pool (I am craving a big new hole in the back yard surrounded by Mexican tile and umbrellas..........)


Mudbug, do you have a question?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

can I say something?


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2006)

Go for it vagrillier


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

Sorry, I thought this was the question thread!


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 3, 2006)

Pool or A/C ?

Both! (completely different purposes, imo.

Romaine or Boston Lettuce?


----------



## RMS (Aug 3, 2006)

Umm, Iceberg
Pickles, sweet or sour?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

sour

drip coffee or perc coffee?


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2006)

Sour

Open faced sandwich or regular pick up in your hands type sandwich?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 3, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Mudbug, do you have a question?


 
sorry, I got to fantasizing about my yet-to-be pool.............

OK, out of dreamland and back in the game:

a "hand" sandwich

pool with diving board or slide?  (sorry, I am just so tempted to spend the money)


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

slide

water or gatorade-type drink?


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2006)

water 

ocean or lake?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

ocean

did we stray off of food topics?

spinach or kale?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 3, 2006)

spinach!

endive or escarole?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

endive

clams or oysters?


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2006)

oysters

fried or roasted chicken?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

fried

TB or BK?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 3, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> fried
> 
> TB or BK?


 
What the heck do those initials stand for????


----------



## Trip (Aug 3, 2006)

BK=Burger King... TB = ?
or am I way off track.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

BK=burger king
TB=taco bell


----------



## Dina (Aug 3, 2006)

BK

quiche or pot pie?


----------



## jrironchef (Aug 3, 2006)

quiche

Girardelli or Hersheys chocolate brand?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2006)

Girardeli


Kittens or puppies?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

kittens (are kittens and puppies food?)

peanut oil or sesame oil?


----------



## JohnL (Aug 3, 2006)

Peanut oil,
It's still hot!
Lemonade or iced tea?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 3, 2006)

Iced Tea, unsweetened!

Arugula or Watercress?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

arugula

salmon or scallops?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 3, 2006)

salmon

popscicle or fudgescicle


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2006)

Ooooh Fudge please !!

Strawberry Shortcake or Strawberry Ice Cream ?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 3, 2006)

Strawberry Shortcake -- made with biscuits

Apple Pie or Tarte Tatin?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

apple pie

waffle or pancake?


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2006)

Waffle !!!!!!

Muffins or scones ?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

muffins

blueberry or blackberry?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 3, 2006)

blueberry

Lemon Coconut or Pineapple Coconut>


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2006)

Pineapple Coconut

Apple Juice or White Grape ?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

white grape

pb and jelly or pb and banana?


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2006)

pb and banana

apples or oranges?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

oranges

fish sauce or hoisin sauce?


----------



## GB (Aug 3, 2006)

fish sauce

green olives or black olives?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

green

portabello or shitake?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 3, 2006)

Portobello

Filet Mignon or Porterhouse?


----------



## Dina (Aug 3, 2006)

vagriller said:
			
		

> kittens (are kittens and puppies food?)


 
Yea!  They are food in China.


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

porterhouse

steak sauce or not?


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 3, 2006)

Steak Sauce

Meatball-Mozerella sub or Turkey and Honey Mustard Sub?


----------



## Trip (Aug 3, 2006)

Meatball-Mozarella (although the chicken caesar sub is my fave... closely followed by BMT)

Strawberry Shortcake or Cheesecake


----------



## vagriller (Aug 3, 2006)

cheesecake!

stromboli or calzone?


----------



## southerncooker (Aug 3, 2006)

calzone

sweet or sour pickles?


----------



## middie (Aug 3, 2006)

Sweet


Lasagne or Spaghetti ?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 3, 2006)

spaghetti

Italian or Mexican?


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 4, 2006)

Italian or Mexican? I can't choose, it completly depends on my mood. Right now I'm mutual, I wouldn't be able to decide between a slice of pizza or a taco.

Salad or sandwich?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

sandwich

latte or cappucino?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 4, 2006)

neither... cafe au lait!

green tea or white?


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2006)

White

Ribeye or fillet?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

ribeye

iced tea or iced coffee?


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 4, 2006)

Iced coffee.

Cocoa Puffs or Lucky Charms?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

lucky charms! They're magically delicious!

thai or tex-mex?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

Thai

perch or catfish


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

perch every time!

corn on the cob or off?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

On the cob

Henckles or Miricle Knife


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2006)

Henckles 

Grey Goose or Absolute?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

Grey Goose

Tomato Juice or V8


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 4, 2006)

V8

peaches or nectarines?


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

peaches

strawberry or chocolate?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

chocolate

oysters or shrimp


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 4, 2006)

Oysters!

Littlenecks or Quahogs?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

Little necks

Pork or beef


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2006)

beef

rare or well done?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

Rare

Raw sushi or cooked.


----------



## GB (Aug 4, 2006)

Raw

green bell peppers or red bell peppers?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

LOL I almost did the same.

Red Peppers

hot or sweet peppers


----------



## pdswife (Aug 4, 2006)

sweet

chocolate milk or 
vanilla milk?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

Chocolate

Butter Milk Or Skim


----------



## Dina (Aug 4, 2006)

skim

Ritz or TownHouse crackers?


----------



## southerncooker (Aug 4, 2006)

Ritz

Sharp or mild cheddar


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 4, 2006)

Sharp!

Redskin potato, sweet potato, or just plain white potato?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 4, 2006)

White potato

 beef or chicken burgers


----------



## vagriller (Aug 4, 2006)

beef

mashed or baked potatos?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 5, 2006)

Mashed.... with garlic

Ratatouille or Caponata?


----------



## Lynan (Aug 5, 2006)

Ratatouille

preferably oven roasted!

Pizza

Marguerita or
Quattro Stagione?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 5, 2006)

Marguerita

mashed or fried potato


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 5, 2006)

Mashed - with bacon & cheddar & cabbage


Black beans or pinto?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 5, 2006)

Black beans

HHummos or Baba Ghanouj?


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 7, 2006)

I think we're at a halt, because I havn't had either...


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 7, 2006)

Hummous although I love both!

Tabouli  or  Greek salad?


----------



## Lynan (Aug 7, 2006)

Tabbouleh for me...

Pita or Naan??


----------



## Trip (Aug 7, 2006)

pita
T-bone or Sirloin


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 7, 2006)

T bone

Couscous or Quinoa??


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 7, 2006)

Couscous

(this one is for the mid-westerners....)
Whitefish or walleye?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 7, 2006)

Walleye (just had it for the first time 4 years ago)

Apple Pie or Apple Crisp


----------



## JohnL (Aug 7, 2006)

Apple Pie,
Spare ribs or Baby back ribs?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 7, 2006)

Ohhhhh "I Want My Babyback"!

Sweet Corn or Creamed Corn


----------



## mudbug (Aug 7, 2006)

creamed = ick!  (won't tell you what I think it looks like)  although it is good in cornbread.

black or green olives?


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 10, 2006)

Black (but I love them both, and actually like to drink the liquid from the green olive jar)


White or yellow peaches?


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2006)

never had a white one so i go with yellow

bananas or plantains ?


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 10, 2006)

Bananas


Hot chocolate or chocolate milk?


----------



## middie (Aug 10, 2006)

Hot chocolate

dark chocolate or white ?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 10, 2006)

DARK!

Black or red raspberries?


----------



## Lynan (Aug 11, 2006)

Red!!

Green or red Kiwifruit ( gotcha!! )


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 11, 2006)

can't have any... they give me fuzzy tongue!  

but if I could, probably RED! (It's my favorite color  )  How do they taste different from the green?

Onions or Leeks?


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 11, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> can't have any... they give me fuzzy tongue!
> 
> but if I could, probably RED! (It's my favorite color  )  How do they taste different from the green?
> 
> Onions or Leeks?


Onions!

Cookie dough or cookies?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 11, 2006)

_COOKIES!!!!! _

Broccoli or Broccoli Rabe?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 11, 2006)

Banana Brain said:
			
		

> Here's the start.
> *JIF, Skippy, or Smuckers peanut butter?*


 
skippy, mainly because that's the only one available in the uk  we also don't have locally available oreos and reese's peanut butter cups (the only way to get them is to buy from an expat website and at exorbitant import rates).  really, really sad.  

here's my question:  pepperidge farm milanos original or milanos other versions?  i personally prefer milanos original...i feel like the other varieties are only trying to ruin an already perfect cookie--except maybe the mint one, the mint one is sort-of good.


----------



## arlienb (Aug 11, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> bananas or plantains ?


 
PLANTAINS!!!  love them sprinkled with sugar then wrapped in chinese spring roll wrapper, then deep fried...serve hot!  we eat them as a snack


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 11, 2006)

Arlien, when you answer the question, you have to post a new one to keep the game going!


----------



## arlienb (Aug 11, 2006)

oh sorry!  hahaha.  but i did...in my first input, the milanos...


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 11, 2006)

ChefJune said:
			
		

> _COOKIES!!!!! _
> 
> Broccoli or Broccoli Rabe?


 
but this was the last question.  I can't answer my own!!!!


----------



## arlienb (Aug 11, 2006)

ok, i've read your input, FINALLY!! hhehe.  i guess i have to say broccoli because I DON'T KNOW WHAT BROCCOLI RABE is!!! hahaha


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

Broccoli Rabe

Yellow corn or white corn?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 11, 2006)

yellow corn...

spring onions or chives?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

Now you got it arlienb! 

spring onions

boston clam chower or manhatten clam chowder?


----------



## GB (Aug 11, 2006)

Boston

Clam strips or bellies?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 11, 2006)

bellies, bellies bellies! 

broad green beans or haricots vert?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

haricots vert

meringue or whipped cream topping?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 11, 2006)

whipped cream topping!!!  yummmm....

plum or cherry tomatoes?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

plum

chipped ice or ice cubes?


----------



## middie (Aug 11, 2006)

Chipped

bagels or muffins ?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 11, 2006)

muffins?  english muffins?  if so, bagels then!   

walnuts or pecans?


----------



## middie (Aug 11, 2006)

Walnuts

Aplle sauce or apple butter ?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 11, 2006)

apple sauce...but only because we don't have apple butter here (or at least there's nothing here that is known as apple butter)

milk chocolate chips or semisweet chocolate chips?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 11, 2006)

Fried

Porterhouse or Ribeye


----------



## arlienb (Aug 11, 2006)

fried?  i'm sorry, i missed the question...
but in answer to your question...ribeye

white or red chicken meat?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 11, 2006)

white meat


Pepperoni or sausage


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 11, 2006)

Pepperoni

black or green olives


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 11, 2006)

Both... Black with garlic and orange zest, Green with garlic and lemon zest  

What is RED chicken meat???  

Quinoa or Millet?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

millet  (I've never had it but I dislike quinoa)

sweet cornbread or reg. cornbread?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 11, 2006)

Regular cornbread - with jalapenos.  (BTW - absolutely mad for Quinoa)

Dark chocolate or milk chocolate???


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 11, 2006)

dark chocolate

hot and sour soup or egg drop?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 11, 2006)

egg drop

 potatoe salad or macaroni salad?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 11, 2006)

tater salad, always.  

mayo- or mustard-based tater salad?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 11, 2006)

Mustard 

blue berries or cherries


----------



## mudbug (Aug 11, 2006)

Well, Bang, you live in Michigan so that's not fair.

I'll go with cherries only because my college roomie's family had a cherry farm up where you live.


----------



## middie (Aug 11, 2006)

Cherries !!

Pecan pie or Sweet Potato pie ?


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 12, 2006)

middie said:
			
		

> Cherries !!
> 
> Pecan pie or Sweet Potato pie ?


*Sweet potatoe pie*, the best pie in the world. And pecan pie is gross and way to sweet in all my expirience.

New York style pizza or Chicago Style Pizza?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 12, 2006)

new york  (really??? you don't like pecan pie??  i haven't had sweet potato pie)

sorry, chefjune, i meant DARK chicken meat instead of RED, thanks for pointing it out to me... my mistake harhar lolz

tomato-based pasta sauce, or white cream-based pasta sauce?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 12, 2006)

Cream based please!

Pork chops or lamb chops???


----------



## middie (Aug 12, 2006)

Pork

Bacon or ham ?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 12, 2006)

bacon bacon bacon

glazed donuts or powdered sugar donuts?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 12, 2006)

glazed

shiitake or portobello mushrooms?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 12, 2006)

Portobellos, grilled please

Bratwurst or Polish sausage


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 12, 2006)

Bratworst.  Bread brushed with olive oil or butter?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 13, 2006)

bread, olive oil...grilled  

cappuccino or cafe latte?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 13, 2006)

cafe latte

 sweet rolls or muffins


----------



## Zlatko (Aug 13, 2006)

I like it the muffin more good.

which you like it more the, celery suop or the cabbage suop?


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 13, 2006)

Celery soup

Sour cream or creme fraiche?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 14, 2006)

SOUR CREAM

pecan or walnut


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Pecans

Veggieburger or Angus burger


----------



## mudbug (Aug 14, 2006)

no contest - Angus burger for me

meat loaf or meat pie?


----------



## Toots (Aug 14, 2006)

Give me the big fat angus burger with extra cheese please!

ice cream or gelato?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 14, 2006)

Ice cream

garlic salt or onion salt


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 14, 2006)

Onion salt


Thyme or rosemary?


----------



## Trip (Aug 14, 2006)

thyme
chicken or beef


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Thyme!!!!  

Margaritas - blended or on the rocks???


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 14, 2006)

On the rocks with beef. 

canned or fresh tomato


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 14, 2006)

on the rocks

chili with beans or without beans?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 14, 2006)

Fresh tomato diced on top and canned tomatoes in my 3 bean chili,

Bourbon or Scotch


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 16, 2006)

Bourbon. And to answer mudbug from a page back, I choose meatpie (if you mean like shepherd's pie, yum) over meat loaf. 

Better dinner time: 5:00 or 7:30?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 16, 2006)

7:30

 Fried or poached eggs for breakfast tomorrow?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 16, 2006)

fried eggs

hash browns or grits?


----------



## JohnL (Aug 16, 2006)

Grits 
Ham or sausage?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 16, 2006)

sausage

an orange or orange juice?


----------



## txoldshirley (Aug 16, 2006)

Half Baked said:
			
		

> sausage
> 
> an orange or orange juice?


 
an orange

coffee or tea?


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 16, 2006)

Tea

Couscous or barley?


----------



## txoldshirley (Aug 17, 2006)

Piccolina said:
			
		

> Tea
> 
> Couscous or barley?


 
Couscous (never had it but it looks good and I like to say it!)  

mayo or Miracle Whip?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 17, 2006)

mayo

carrot or courgette--for cakes?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 17, 2006)

carrot

pecan pie or pumpkin pie


----------



## middie (Aug 17, 2006)

Pecan

cinnamon or orange rolls ?


----------



## Toots (Aug 17, 2006)

Cinnamon rolls - big ones!

red or white wine?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 17, 2006)

orange rolls

sweet or sour pickles?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 17, 2006)

depends upon the mood and the menu..... but just "'cause" I'll say Champagne!

Petit pois or sugar snap peas?


----------



## mudbug (Aug 17, 2006)

(to help in the catching up) red wine and sour pickles.  Well, isn't that just a  digestion problem begging to happen????

chili hot off the stove or reheated the next day?


----------



## txoldshirley (Aug 17, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> (to help in the catching up) red wine and sour pickles. Well, isn't that just a digestion problem begging to happen????
> 
> chili hot off the stove or reheated the next day?


 
both!!!

tuna salad or chicken salad?


----------



## middie (Aug 17, 2006)

Chicken

Ice cream or Sorbet ?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 17, 2006)

Ice cream!!!


In a bowl or a cone?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 18, 2006)

Bowl!  save the calories for more ice cream!

garlic mashed or horseradish mashed?


----------



## middie (Aug 18, 2006)

Garlic

Sour Cream and Onion Potato Chips or
Salt and Vinegar ?


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 18, 2006)

Salt & Vinegar!!!

Noodles or rice?


----------



## txoldshirley (Aug 18, 2006)

Chopstix said:
			
		

> Salt & Vinegar!!!
> 
> Noodles or rice?


 
Noodles.

Marinara Sauce of Alfredo Sauce?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 18, 2006)

Marinara

Frozen or Canned


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 18, 2006)

frozen

chicken or fish


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 18, 2006)

fish

saltines or ritz?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2006)

Saltines


Cheddar or Swiss on that burger?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 18, 2006)

cheddar

sharp or mild cheddar


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2006)

mild please.

Soft or hard taco shell?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 18, 2006)

hard for me


hot or mild salsa?


----------



## Bo0pY (Aug 18, 2006)

mild for me

 crunchy or creamy peanutbutter?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 18, 2006)

creamy

peter pan or jiff


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 18, 2006)

Ooooh chunky crunchy for me - with chipotle tobasco!

Ortega mild green chiles or fresh roasted poblanos??????


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 18, 2006)

Ortega mild green chiles  only because I've never had .....fresh roasted poblanos??????

red pepper flakes or hot sauce


----------



## Bo0pY (Aug 18, 2006)

Hot Sauce for me


cornbread or biscuits ?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 18, 2006)

Biscuits

Pork Chops  Or Lamb Chops


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2006)

Lamb chops with out a doubt!


Goat or lamb gyros?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 18, 2006)

Goat (I want to try that!)

pancakes: sourdough or buttermilk???


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 18, 2006)

sourdough  (I eat goat when I'm in Mexico)

reg M&Ms or peanut?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 18, 2006)

reg 

( and lol peanut too)

butter finger or twix?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 18, 2006)

Butterfinger

thick or thin pizza


----------



## mudbug (Aug 18, 2006)

thin pizza

thick gravy or runny gravy?


----------



## Bo0pY (Aug 19, 2006)

Runny gravy for me


 eggs scrambled or over easy ?


----------



## Banana Brain (Aug 20, 2006)

Eggs over easy.

Macaroni and cheese shaped like regular macaroni, or macaroni shaped like Spongebob Squarepants? (And I don't want to influence the answer of the next poster, but one tastes REMARKABLY better than the other.)


----------



## Bugs (Aug 20, 2006)

macaroni shaped like spongebob! spongebob rules!!!  

chocolate icecream or vanilla icecream?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 20, 2006)

Chocolate

peas or beans


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 20, 2006)

Black beans, pinto beans, cannelini beans, kidney beans, garbanzo beans,  great northern beans, yummmmmmmmmmmmm!

Mole or ranchero sauce????????


----------



## txoldshirley (Aug 21, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> Black beans, pinto beans, cannelini beans, kidney beans, garbanzo beans, great northern beans, yummmmmmmmmmmmm!
> 
> Mole or ranchero sauce????????


 
ranchero!!!

Enchiladas or Flautas?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 21, 2006)

Enchiladas

red sangria or white sangria?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 21, 2006)

White sangria 

Oatmeal or cream of wheat?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 21, 2006)

white sangria 

Oatmeal or cream of wheat????????????


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 21, 2006)

oatmeal

fruit or plain


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 21, 2006)

fruit or plain _WHAT?_


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 21, 2006)

Oatmeal.............................


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 21, 2006)

Oatmeal With Fruit Or Without


----------



## arlienb (Aug 21, 2006)

oatmeal without fruit

strawberries or raspberries?


----------



## middie (Aug 21, 2006)

Strawberries

Wheat or whole grain bread ?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 22, 2006)

wholegrain

jalapenos or chillies


----------



## arlienb (Aug 22, 2006)

wholegrain

jalapenos or chillies


----------



## arlienb (Aug 22, 2006)

i mean...jalapenos or birds eye chillies?


----------



## jessicacarr (Aug 22, 2006)

jif.

eat out or order pizza for delivery?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 22, 2006)

eat out

the works for that pizza or just pepperoni?


----------



## SizzlininIN (Aug 22, 2006)

The works for pizza

lime daquari or strawberry daquari


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 22, 2006)

NO Daiquiris, way too sweet  

and no pepperoni on pizza, but just tomatoes and a little cheese... no sauce.  

but I want to know what kind of response "jif" is for the question Jalapenos or birds eye chilis?  so I'll answer that one...  Jalapenos!

Lobster or Crab?


----------



## Half Baked (Aug 22, 2006)

lobster

clams or mussels?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 22, 2006)

mussels

baby corn or corn on the cob?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 22, 2006)

CORN ON THE COBB

fried chicken or baked?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 22, 2006)

Baked chicken

Fudge sauce or carmel sauce???


----------



## arlienb (Aug 22, 2006)

HOT fudge sauce!!!

ham or bacon?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 22, 2006)

Bacon, Bacon, Bacon!  

Roma Tomatoes or Heirloom?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 22, 2006)

Roma please


Fresh apples
or dried apples?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 22, 2006)

fresh apples (to bake  )

whipped cream or custard?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 22, 2006)

Whipped cream

Mustard based BBQ sauce or tomato based?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 22, 2006)

tomato-based  

kiwi or mango?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 22, 2006)

kiwi

purple cabbage or green cabbage(for slaw)?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 22, 2006)

Green

Should I order 
Chinese for dinner
or go get some Mexican?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 22, 2006)

chinese

iceberg or baby cos lettuce?


----------



## pdswife (Aug 22, 2006)

iceberg


bbq pork
or
hot and sour soup?


----------



## arlienb (Aug 22, 2006)

(is this referring to your chinese takeaway???) 

bbq pork

chow mien noodles or chinese fried rice?


----------



## Bo0pY (Aug 22, 2006)

Chinese fried rice


Collard greens or Mustard greens ?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 23, 2006)

Collards For Me Please...

Tea Or Coffee


----------



## arlienb (Aug 23, 2006)

coffee

camembert or brie?


----------



## txoldshirley (Aug 23, 2006)

brie

wine or cocktails?


----------



## carolmills (Aug 23, 2006)

wine


cream brulee or chocolate mousse?


----------



## Bridgett (Aug 24, 2006)

Chocolate mousse

Big breakky, lunch or dinner?


----------



## txoldshirley (Aug 24, 2006)

Lunch!!!

crispy or chewy cookies?


----------



## Chopstix (Aug 24, 2006)

Chewy!!!

Mashed potato or baked potato?


----------



## Bugs (Aug 24, 2006)

baked potato!!

pizza or ribs?


----------



## crewsk (Aug 24, 2006)

ribs


apple juice or grape juice?


----------



## Bugs (Aug 24, 2006)

grape juice!

doritos or regular chips?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 24, 2006)

what are "regular" chips?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 24, 2006)

dortios

nacho or ranch ?


----------



## middie (Aug 24, 2006)

Both !!!

As far as jellies go...

Strawberry or Boysenberry ?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 24, 2006)

Strawberry

Navy Beans or Black Beans.


----------



## JohnL (Aug 24, 2006)

Black beans!

Fresh chorizo or cured chorizo?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 24, 2006)

Fresh Chorizo

squid or octopus


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

squid 

apple pie or pumpkin pie?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 24, 2006)

squid


Swedish meatballs or spaghetti & meatballs


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 24, 2006)

Swedish

crepes or pancakes


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

crepes

apple pie or pumpkin pie?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 24, 2006)

Thats a hard one.

Apple if it is home made.

raisins or prunes


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

raisins

apples or oranges?


----------



## Bangbang (Aug 24, 2006)

Oranges.......I drink a qurt of orange juice every day.

venison or beaver


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

venison

pickles or cucumbers


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 24, 2006)

cucumbers   

chocolate or caramel sauce ?


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 24, 2006)

chocolate



chocolate or vanilla?


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 24, 2006)

Chocolate!!!


Puff or short crust pastry?


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 24, 2006)

short crust

spumoni or tartufo?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 25, 2006)

spumoni!!!!!

Bananas Foster or. . . Hot fudge sundae??????


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 25, 2006)

Hot fudge! 

Strawberry milk shake or strawberry pie?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 25, 2006)

strawberry milkshake

mexican food or chinese food?


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 25, 2006)

Wow, that's a toughie! At least for today I'm more in the mood for Mexican 


Grape juice or peach juice?


----------



## southerncooker (Aug 25, 2006)

Peach juice!

Hot, medium, or mild Salsa?


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 25, 2006)

Mild (Lol, I actually have a jar of "extra mild" in the fridge right now )


White/yellow corn chips or blue ones?


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 25, 2006)

White corn (with the hot salsa)!

Sashimi ? Tuna or Salmon??????


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 25, 2006)

tuna

cheddar or mozeralla


----------



## Harborwitch (Aug 25, 2006)

Cheddar extra sharp please!

Tiramisu or Trifle?????


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 25, 2006)

Harborwitch said:
			
		

> Cheddar extra sharp please!
> 
> Tiramisu or Trifle?????




eww 




Trifle

Canadian Bacon or American Bacon


----------



## Piccolina (Aug 25, 2006)

Canadian (in a club sandwich!)


Whole wheat bread or rye bread?


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 25, 2006)

not a fan of either
rye bread if it has butter



chocolate chip cookies or oatmeal raisin cookies


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 26, 2006)

no questionn, chocolate chip!

Amaretto or Fr'Angelico?


----------



## Chef_Jen (Aug 26, 2006)

Amaretto!!!!

Peaches or Pears


----------



## arlienb (Aug 26, 2006)

peaches

white chocolate or dark chocolate?


----------



## kimbaby (Aug 26, 2006)

dark

pecans or cashews


----------



## ChefJune (Aug 26, 2006)

pecans, toasted

pancakes or waffles?


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 26, 2006)

waffles

french fries or onion rings


----------



## mrsmac (Aug 26, 2006)

Onion rings

Chicken salt or regular salt?


----------



## goboenomo (Aug 26, 2006)

w00t go onion rings!

regular salt


A & W Onion Rings or Harvey's Onion Rings


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 29, 2006)

A&w

Black Beans Or Red Beans


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 29, 2006)

Red beans!   (with rice and andouille, preferably....)

M&Ms or Reeces Pieces?


----------



## Opiñanita (Sep 29, 2006)

M&m's

coffee or tea?


----------



## Anne (Sep 29, 2006)

*tea*

*whipped cream or Cool Whip?*


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2006)

whipped cream

apple cider or apple brandy?


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 29, 2006)

apple cider

fishing on a pier or out in a boat?


----------



## mudbug (Sep 29, 2006)

out in a boat watching others do the fishing

sailboat or power boat?


----------



## kimbaby (Sep 29, 2006)

powerboat


water ski or snow ski?


----------

